# Heute in der Frankfurter Rundschau



## DaBot (6. August 2008)

... gibts eine Doppelseite die interessant sein dürfte.

Hier mal die Links zu den Artikeln:

http://http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/hessen/1389926_Mit-Volldampf-ins-Tal.html

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/hessen/1390235_Kuehne-Kerle.html

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/hessen/1390236_Wild-Biken-verboten.html

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/meinung/1390216_Natur-f-und-252r-alle.html

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> ... gibts eine Doppelseite die interessant sein dürfte.
> 
> Hier mal die Links zu den Artikeln:
> 
> ...



was soll man dazu sagen..die bösen freerider sinds wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (6. August 2008)

Wie es mal wieder zu erwarten war...


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2008)

Na ja, ist im Großen und Ganzen doch halbwegs ausgewogen. Da hat man ja wahrlich schon Schlimmeres zu lesen bekommen, besonders in irgendwelchen Regional-Käseblättchen.


----------



## fastmike (6. August 2008)

wird ja auch zeit das wir im rhein-main endlich was bekommen!


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2008)

Ich find die Artikel erstaunlich ausgewogen.  Aber die Baum-Umarmer vom BUND sind ja wohl nicht mehr ganz bei Trost...


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2008)

Frankfurter Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> Die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike (DIMB) findet die Idee gut, den Zweiradfahrern ein eigenes Terrain zuzuweisen. Sie wirbt auch für den Bau legaler Freeride-Strecken




ist das so? wenn ja, dann gute nacht. denn das ergebnis dürfte klar sein. gibt es erst mal "legalisierte strecken" dürfen sich biker nur noch genau da und sonst nirgends mehr bewegen. ein eigener bikepark? gerne. wenn es nicht zu lasten aller anderen geht, die sich nicht auf ein bestimmtes terrain oder bestimmte strecken festnageln lassen wollen.


edit: 



			
				Frankfurter Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fraktion, um die es da geht, ist am besten mit Attributen umschrieben wie jung, männlich, Hormonüberschuss. Forciert wird das durch reißerische Bilder und - über die Jahre - zunehmend skrupellose Artikel in den einschlägigen Bike-Magazinen. Auch die Fahrradhersteller tun das ihre dazu. Mit hochgezüchteten Bikes und Federwegen fast auf Motorrad-Niveau animieren sie die Käufer, die teure Technik auch zu nutzen; Räder für 5000 Euro sind keine Seltenheit. Das ist wie beim Auto: Ein Porsche-Fahrer steuert den Schlitten nicht, um brav mit 120 über die Autobahn zu rollen.
> Im Übrigen sind die Wilden im Wald genau diejenigen, die auch andernorts auffällt: beim Schneesport als Pistenrowdies, als Skater oder BMX-Fahrer in den Betonwüsten der Citys, auf den Ausfallstraßen nächtens durch illegale Autorennen, aber auch in den Fankurven der Fußballstadien.



das oben ztierte ist im übrigen der größte schwachsinn, den ich seit langem im zusammenhang mit freeriden, biken etc gelesen habe. ein vorurteil nach dem anderen, eine pauschalisierzung nach der anderen. und zwischen den zeilen dann was typisch deutsches: neid. auf den porsche fahrer auf der straße. und den besitzer eines 5000 euro-bikes im wald. na ja - hoffen wir mal, dass das klein- und spießbürgerliche weltbild des autors nicht zu massiv erschüttert wird, wenn er mal wieder auf einen sportwagenfahrer oder freerider trifft.


----------



## m.a.t. (6. August 2008)

Das sind doch erstaunlich objektive und ausgewogene Artikel, wie ich finde.

Ich frag mich bloss, wie sich das jetzt der BUND vorstellt. Sind jetzt illegale 'wilde' Strecken die bessere Lösung? Weil die werden ohne offizielle Strecke nicht zu verhindern sein, das zeigt ja die Vergangenheit eindeutig.



powderJO schrieb:


> iein eigener bikepark? gerne. wenn es nicht zu lasten aller anderen geht, die sich nicht auf ein bestimmtes terrain oder bestimmte strecken festnageln lassen wollen.


Ich hab das so verstanden. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn und wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> gibt es erst mal "legalisierte strecken" dürfen sich biker nur noch genau da und sonst nirgends mehr bewegen. ein eigener bikepark? gerne. wenn es nicht zu lasten aller anderen geht, die sich nicht auf ein bestimmtes terrain oder bestimmte strecken festnageln lassen wollen.


Für die Freerider-Fraktion ist ein richtiger Bikepark (also so groß wie Willingen oder Bad Wildbad) mit entsprechender Infrastruktur (z.B. zur Beförderung nach oben) doch allemal besser, als das, was illegal derzeit rund um den Feldi abgeht. Insofern verstehe ich Dich nicht.

Wenn Du allerdings damit sagen willst, dass man auch die CC-Ausdauerfraktion dann aus dem Taunus rausschmeißen wird, sobald der Bikepark mal da ist, so kann ich das zum einen nicht glauben und zum anderen da nur entschiedenen Widerstand ankündigen.


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn Du allerdings damit sagen willst, dass man auch die CC-Ausdauerfraktion dann aus dem Taunus rausschmeißen wird, sobald der Bikepark mal da ist, so kann ich das zum einen nicht glauben und zum anderen da nur entschiedenen Widerstand ankündigen.



genau das befürchte ich. die argumentation kann man sich an zwei fingern abzählen: lieber biker, für euch wurden extra ein paar strecken gebaut, dann lasst den rest gefälligst den wanderen, reitern etc ...


----------



## Ted77 (6. August 2008)

denke mal das cc, road usw nicht betroffen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (6. August 2008)

Ich befürchte mal es geht in erster Linie darum das 'wilde bauen' einzuschränken, aber langfristig wird genau das passieren was powderJO sagt. Den Wanderern ist es egal ob CC, DH und was weiss ich, die sehen "aha, es gibt ne Strecke, was suchen die dann hier?"...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

welchen wanderer juckt den so ein wilder bau? vielleicht wenn direkt übern wanderweg gesprungen wird aber ansonsten geht das denen doch ganz unten an der wirbelsäule vorbei. 

an nen lift kann ich auch nicht glauben, von wegen wie in winterberg  schaut mal wieviel cc-ler im taunus sind und wieviel downhiller/freerider. mal ganz ehrlich, wenn da ein bikepark gebaut wird, dann doch nicht nur für uns, dann wollen die ne attraktion im taunus haben die touris lockt. so ein park ist doch nur für ne ganz kleine minderheit.


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2008)

Nunja, die Hauptprobleme *"scheint"* es ja mit der Freeride-Fraktion zu geben. Ich zumindest hatte bisher zu 99% eigentlich nie Probleme mit Wanderern. Man kündigt sich rechtzeitig an, bedankt sich freundlich wenn man vorbeigelassen wird und dann gibts auch keine Probleme.

Ich kann mich nur an ein einziges Mal erinnern, wo mich eine Seniorenwandergruppe  partout nicht vorbeilassen wollte, obwohl Sie mich schon aus mehreren hundert Metern haben kommen sehen und ich mich auch deutlich mit Klingel und freundlichem "Grüß Gott" angekündigt habe.

War halt ein typischer sonniger Frühlingstag im Taunus, wo es halt auf den Haupt-Waldautobahnen ziemlich überlaufen ist und man als Wanderer wahrscheinlich alle 5-10 Minuten zur Seite gehen muss. Manche sind dann wohl einfach irgendwann genervt und reagieren über.

Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen mit der Wanderfraktion so?


----------



## Hopi (6. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> genau das befürchte ich. die argumentation kann man sich an zwei fingern abzählen: lieber biker, für euch wurden extra ein paar strecken gebaut, dann lasst den rest gefälligst den wanderen, reitern etc ...



Es geht um die nicht ganz legalen Strecken im Wald und um die Nutzer dieser!  Ich glaube kaum, dass ausser bei einigen wenigen, der Gedanke aufkommen könnte,  dass Ihr mit euren CC Bikes jetzt auch DH fahren müsst. Und selbst wenn es ein Gesetz geben würde was in Hessen, Pfälzer Umstände schaffen würde, könnte euch keiner von der WAB vertreiben.

Aber leider ist von einem Park noch nicht viel zu sehen  


Was würden wir nicht alles für die Umwelt machen wenn wir einen Bikepark hätten  Schon der Sprit der nicht mehr für die fahrt nach Winterberg verbraucht würde, wäre Umweltschutz


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2008)

gemischte erfahrungen, leider 

ich zähle mich auch zu den freundlichen zuvorkommenden klingelnden bikern, treffe aber auch des öfteren auf sehr unfreundliche zeitgenossen. da kann man machen was man will, bei denen sind biker eben unten durch. sicherlich sind schlechte erfahrungen mit bikern ein mitgrund dafür. schade.

ich werde dennoch nicht müde, den anderen waldbenutzern den freundlichen biker zu zeigen. aber blöd anmachen von den anderen lass ich mich dann auch nicht ...

zum eigentlichen thema : die wenigsten nichtbiker realisieren einen unterschied zwischen cc und downhillbikern. wir cc-ler schleichen ja auch nicht grade den berg runter. wer braucht schon federweg 
von daher ist schon zu befürchten, dass alle in einen topf geworfen werden und man dann immer wieder auf den vielleicht vorhandenen bikepark verwiesen wird.
so weit darf es natürlich nicht kommen.

auf jeden fall müssen die illegalen bauten aufhören und deshalb finde ich den ansatz für einen bikepark doch sinnvoll


----------



## Hopi (6. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..... wollen die ne attraktion im taunus haben die touris lockt. so ein park ist doch nur für ne ganz kleine minderheit.



Du kleine Minderheit fährst doch auch nach WB  auch wenn mich frage warum    (Du springst ja eh nicht)     rocky darf DU nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

na ich zähl mich auch zu der kleinen minderheit...auch ohne springen...

aber auch wenns nen bikepark gibt 
sonntags mit der familie auf der wab spazieren gehen
wird weiterhin mit nem unguten gefühl verbunden sein


----------



## Poppei (6. August 2008)

Zitat: 

Im Übrigen sind die Wilden im Wald genau diejenigen, die auch andernorts auffällt: beim Schneesport als Pistenrowdies, als Skater oder BMX-Fahrer in den Betonwüsten der Citys, auf den Ausfallstraßen nächtens durch illegale Autorennen, aber auch in den Fankurven der Fußballstadien.

Das geht ja mal gernicht mehr. Wer sowas schreibt...     illegale Autorennen und Fankurve


----------



## Hopi (6. August 2008)

Stimmt! aber das wird man nie vermeiden können. 

Was mich aber schon wieder auf die Palme bringt ist die Aussage des BUND :kotz: 
Ich bin dafür das man Ihnen BUND auf die Stirn tätowiert 

Durch das Tattoo bekommen sie dann keine Flugreisen, kein Auto, kein  Handy und natürlich auch keinen Strom mehr 

Klar ist Umweltschutz wichtig! Aber die, wollen wieder allen alles verbieten bis sie es selbst brauchen.


----------



## Hopi (6. August 2008)

Poppei schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> Das geht ja mal gernicht mehr. Wer sowas schreibt...     illegale Autorennen und Fankurve



Genau  alles gelogen  Mit meinem SUV würde ich nie ein Rennen gewinnen   Und ich hasse Fussball:kotz:


----------



## Ted77 (6. August 2008)

bringt nix zu diskutieren

sommerloch - wanderer - taunus- freeriden

wir eh nix geben--- Liftanlage... wers glaubt..

vielleicht werden die ne line neben der sommerrodelbahn ( isja auch geplant) machen wo dann auch 12 jährige ohne probs runterkommen...

und wenn doch gehts eh nur um die Kohle und net darum uns DHler aus irgendwelchen Waldstücken rauszuholen in die sich höchstselten mal ein Wanderer verirrt..

natürlich hoffe ich das es mal was gibt

..aber zwischen hoffen und glauben liegen meilenweite unterschiede


----------



## whitesummer (7. August 2008)

warum seit Ihr nicht alle einfach froh, das überhaupt über die Lösung Bikepark im Taunus diskutiert wird ? Das ist doch schon mal was.
Aber nein, es wird diskutiert, alles wird dann schlimmer ( man könnte den Eindruck gewínnen, wenn man so manche Kommentare hier liest ). Es ist doch schon prima über so eine angedachte Lösung zu reden und ein Bikepark wäre, meiner Meinung nach, schon eine gute und vernünftige Sache für die Gegend hier, wie auch immer dieser Bikepark ausfallen wird, wenn er kommt. Alles andere rundherum wird sich dann schon ergeben, ( aber sicher nicht negativ, wie hier teilweise geäußert ). Auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## Konaschaf (7. August 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass der Artikel (wie die anderen auch ) relativ ausgewogen ist...bin mal gespannt ob da wirklich was passiert, oder obs nur Trallala ist.

Wie auch immer, ich werde mich nächste Woche mit dem Verfasser der Artikel zu einem Interview treffen (hab eben mit ihm telefoniert) und ihm die Sache mal aus Sicht der Bergabsportorientierten-Fahrradfraktion erklären.

Er war sehr aufgeschlossen und interessiert....was dabei gesprochen wurde werde ich euch dann hier wissen lassen.

Also net mehr uffresche unn de Ball flachhalde


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. August 2008)

Tilman Kluge schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Da es aber Zeitgenossen gibt, denen das Augenmaß dafür fehlt, was reguläre Wege sind, wollen wir den Bikern Orientierungshilfen geben. Nach Absprache mit der Forstbehörde und dem Naturpark Hochtaunus sollen demnächst auf der Webseite www.hochtaunuskreis.de Beispielfotos zeigen, auf welche Wege sich die Mountainbiker begeben können. Und auf welche nicht. Zum Beispiel keine Pfade, die ohne Einschnitt schräg am Hang liegen.



http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/pdf/mtb1.pdf
http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/pdf/mtb2.pdf

also alles ab S0 ist "out"


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2008)

whitesummer schrieb:


> warum seit Ihr nicht alle einfach froh, das überhaupt über die Lösung Bikepark im Taunus diskutiert wird ? Das ist doch schon mal was......


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2008)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/pdf/mtb1.pdf
> http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/pdf/mtb2.pdf
> 
> also alles ab S0 ist "out"




ich empfehle jedem, sich die beiden pdfs ganz genau anzuschauen, und sich dann im gesamtzusammenhang (bikeparkplÃ¤ne, aussagen wie "freerider & downhiller sind so assozial wie die veranstalter von illegalen autorennen" etc) ein urteil darÃ¼ber zu bilden, was biker im taunus in zukunft erwarten wird. 

um es ganz klar zu sagen: ich bin fÃ¼r einen bikepark. aber nicht um den preis, dass dann ausserhalb des parks nur noch (wenn Ã¼berhaupt) ausgewÃ¤hlte forstautobahnen befahren werden kÃ¶nnen. und da geht die tendenz eindeutig hin. schaut euch das "out"-beispiel im pdf an, schaut was im text steht. welcher trail ist dann noch Ã¼brig, wÃ¼rde man sich an die "empfehlung" halten?

auch nichts halte ich davon, die fraktionen gegeneinander auszuspielen â wer genau liest  (die artikel der fr und die pdfs), stellt fest, dass dies ganz subtil versucht wird. auf der einen seite die braven cc'ler, auf der anderen die bÃ¶sen rowdys, die es auch bergab richtig krachen lassen. ich kann nur hoffen, dass die biker nicht so blÃ¶d sind, auf dieses spielchen einzugehen. 

und zu guter letzt: ich bin in einem anderen thread schon mal in eine diskussion mit kluge eingestiegen. ich halte ihn nicht fÃ¼r glaubwÃ¼rdig. dabei bleibe ich. wer einerseits motorsportinteressen vertritt und da umweltvertrÃ¤glichkeit bescheinigt und sich andererseits an dingen wie dem oben verlinkten pdf beteiligt (wenn er es nicht ist, entschuldige ich mich vorab) kann nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

*grins*
im mtb2 dokument steht folgendes bei singletrails:

Denn Pfade sind so schmal, daß sich Biker und Wanderer
nicht mehr ungehindert ausweichen könnten,
sondern genötigt würden, den Pfad zu verlassen.

wie machen das zwei wanderer die sich entgegen kommen,
müssen die nicht auch den pfad verlassen


----------



## m.a.t. (7. August 2008)

@powderjo, ich teile mittlerweile deine Bedenken. Das zweite PDF ist ein affront und steht klar im Gegensatz zu den Grundsätzen der DIMB, deren Rechtsreferent ja Herr Kluge ist. Ich bitte um Stellungnahme.
Open Trails oder Closed Trails im Taunus?!


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *grins*
> im mtb2 dokument steht folgendes bei singletrails:
> 
> Denn Pfade sind so schmal, daß sich Biker und Wanderer
> ...



Ist doch ganz klar, die machen Bockspringen  Ist dann gleich noch Volkssport  gegen die steigende Zahl von übergewichtigen.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das zweite PDF ist ein affront und steht klar im Gegensatz zu den Grundsätzen der DIMB, deren Rechtsreferent ja Herr Kluge ist. Ich bitte um Stellungnahme.
> Open Trails oder Closed Trails im Taunus?!



das gebe ich dir recht. auch in sachen legalize freeride trägt das nicht zur glaubwürdigkeit der dimb bei.... das ärgert mich doppelt, da viele leute viel arbeit in das projekt stecken.


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob der flyer wirklich noch aktuell ist, da steht ja ganz winzig im kasten "Internet 6/2004", aber das ist das einzige was ich auf der seite dazu entdeckt hab.


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

genau  Banzer ist auch kein Landrat mehr  Der kann uns jetzt erst beibringen was wir falsch gemacht haben und uns dann in den Knast stecken


----------



## Ted77 (7. August 2008)

.. der flyer ist ne frechheit.stimmungsmachend und populistisch aufgemacht . Zieht bestimmt gut bei jedem Kleingärtner- Vogelfreunde- oder Wanderverein ( haben auch ihre Existenzberechtigung... " Ei ..Isch weiss garnet wasser habt.. ihr keennt doch fahre... hier stehts geschriewe . sogar uff dene grosse wege"...

"megataugliche funktionierende Bremsen"

" ..steht auch einem Downhill nichts im Wege"

.. ist doch alles Mist... möchtegern Locker in " Jugendsprache" verniedlichte Verarsche..

damits wahrscheinlich Cooler und lockerer herkommt...

Naja.. hier kann die DIMB mal zeigen was in ihr steckt ( vielleicht sogar mal ein Exempel statuieren) bzw. zeigen das " Legalize Freeride" keine Farce ist....

weil viel schlechter als auf diesem " Hochtaunus - Wege Fifi" kann es nicht werden... dann ändert sich nämlich garnix und die Klappspaten sind wieder in den Rucksäcken

Ted


----------



## whitesummer (7. August 2008)

lasst doch erstmal den Bikepark kommen. Was man hat, das hat man. Dann wird man sehen, was noch kommt. Sicher ist doch, das niemand das Biken im Taunus verbieten kann, oder wer soll das dann kontrollieren ? Und ausserdem, wo gewandert werden kann, kann auch gebikt werden.  Der Trail ist ja schliesslich schon da. Darf halt nicht übertrieben, also "überbikt" werden. Deshalb sollten Wegbeschreibungen, die über Trails gehen nicht im Netz verbreitet werden. Dann kann auch mässiger Betrieb auf den Trails der Natur nicht schaden und die Wanderer können sich auch nicht gestört fühlen.


----------



## Ted77 (7. August 2008)

..auch wieder wahr... die befürchtung liegt einfach darin das man ein total ungeeignetes stück hang zugewiesen bekommt und dann schön in die röhre guckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (7. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> die befürchtung liegt einfach darin das man ein total ungeeignetes stück hang zugewiesen bekommt und dann schön in die röhre guckt



Da stimme ich dir zu!

Ich finde was sowohl in den Artikeln als auch in dem 'hilfreichen' Flyer rauskommt ist, dass Wanderer prinzipiell erstmal mehr dürfen als Biker. Ich frage mich da nur woher das rührt. Die Waldschäden durch Wanderer sind doch mindestens mal genausogross wie die durch Biker. Und ist es nicht auch so, dass erstmal alle gleichberechtigte Waldbenutzer sind.

Ausserdem würde ich gerne mal auf eins hinweisen: Die Schäden, die durch die Hessenforst AG beim Holzmachen angerichtet werden stehen ja wohl mal in keinem Verhältnis zu den Schäden durch Wanderer und Biker. Da werden (auch) Wanderwege zerstört, Forstwege werden so breit gemacht und geebnet dass sie schon fast als Landstrassen durchgehen und rücksichtslos das Kleinholz zurückgelassen. Aber da beschwert sich natürlich keiner weil das ja Geld bringt und als Aktiengesellschafft die Rendite natürlich stimmen muss (http://www.hessen-forst.de/service/pressemitteilungen/pm_21.12.2007.htm). Also das Argument der Waldschädigung durch Waldbenutzer würde ich da doch mal äusserst kritisch sehen.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2008)

whitesummer schrieb:


> lasst doch erstmal den Bikepark kommen. Was man hat, das hat man.



ist das die offizielle sichtweise der dimb? ein bißchen eingeschränkt, oder? zumal dann, wenn die "gegenseite" eben weiter denkt, und einen möglichen bikepark nur an gewisse bedingungen knüpft. 
ich kann nur dazu raten, lieber mal weiter zu denken, als bis zur eigenen nasenspitze. 

zum flyer: dass er schon älter ist, habe ich übersehen. andererseits verweist herr kluge ja ausdrücklich auf einen flyer mit tipps zur wegebenutzung. da es abr nun mal keinen anderen gibt als den hier verlinkten und er immer noch auf der seite zu finden ist, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass er nach wie vor gültigkeit besitzt.


----------



## whitesummer (7. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist das die offizielle sichtweise der dimb? ein bißchen eingeschränkt, oder? zumal dann, wenn die "gegenseite" eben weiter denkt, und einen möglichen bikepark nur an gewisse bedingungen knüpft.
> ich kann nur dazu raten, lieber mal weiter zu denken, als bis zur eigenen nasenspitze.
> 
> zum flyer: dass er schon älter ist, habe ich übersehen. andererseits verweist herr kluge ja ausdrücklich auf einen flyer mit tipps zur wegebenutzung. da es abr nun mal keinen anderen gibt als den hier verlinkten und er immer noch auf der seite zu finden ist, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass er nach wie vor gültigkeit besitzt.



Nur um eins klar zu stellen, das ist MEINE Meinung und  hat mit der Dimb nichts zu tun. 
Übrigens, vielleicht hast Du da einbischen recht, das das eine eingeschränkte Meinung ist, aber vom ständigen Diskutieren und alles obtimal Haben zu wollen, passiert garnichts. Oder hast Du dazu den ultimativen Vorschlag ? Deine Bedenken, das mit dem Bikepark dann keiner mehr im Taunus umherfahren darf/soll, kann ich nicht teilen und findes es auch etwas überängstlich. Wie auch immer, entscheiden werden das eh andere, da kannst Du nichts machen und ich auch nicht.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2008)

whitesummer schrieb:


> Nur um eins klar zu stellen, das ist MEINE Meinung und  hat mit der Dimb nichts zu tun.



wollte das nur wissen. immerhin hast du das dimb-racing-team im avatar.




whitesummer schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, entscheiden werden das eh andere, da kannst Du nichts machen und ich auch nicht.



stimmt. man kann absolut nix machen â zumindest wenn man so fatalistisch an  sachen rangeht wie du. nichts ist gottgegeben und natÃ¼rlich kann man Ã¼berall und immer seinen interessen nachdruck verleihen. sofern man bereit ist, sich fÃ¼r das zu engagieren, was einem wichtig ist. 

aber egal â meine einzige intention hier zu posten lag darin, allzu blauÃ¤ugigen jubelrufen "ein bikepark! toll!" entgegenzutreten und ein wenig zur aufmerksamkeit zu mahnen. nicht weil ich  Ã¼berÃ¤ngstlich bin, sondern weil ich die realitÃ¤ten kenne. und auch das lesen kann, was sich zwischen den zeilen versteckt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. August 2008)

bezeichnen wir uns doch einfach als radwanderer 
und alles ist gut


----------



## Caracal (7. August 2008)

Bis auf den, der die Federwegsfraktion pauschal mit Hooligans gleichsetzt, finde ich die Artikel ganz ok.

Von einem ordentlichen Bikepark dürften auf jeden Fall alle etwas haben, dogmatische Ökos wie die vom BUND mal aussen vor. 

- Die Zielgruppe des Parks hätte anspruchsvolle Strecken mit geeigneter Infrastruktur und müsste sich keine Gedanken um rechtliche Probleme und Abriss oder Sabotage ihrer Strecken machen

- Realistische Umweltschützer hätten mindestens eine Entlastung gegenwärtiger Problembereiche gewonnen und eine legale Strecke könnte im Gegensatz zu Wildbauten - etwa mit Blick auf Erosion - sicher auch gezielter gepflegt werden

- Offizielle könnten sich mit ihrer tollen Jugendarbeit und einer Aufwertung der Naherholungsmöglichkeiten im Rhein-Main-Gebiet brüsten 

U.s.w.

Nachteile für Tourenfahrer wie mich würde ich daraus eigentlich nicht wirklich erwarten. Selbst wenn man es wollte, wer sollte mir die schon aufzwingen? 70-Jährige mit Fußhupe, die sich mit den verschiedenen Spielarten des Mountainbiking nicht auskennen und mich par tout mit Starrgabel in ein Geröllfeld schicken wollen? Fraglich ist natürlich, ob es in absehbarer Zeit oder überhaupt jemals zu einer nennenswerten Entwicklung kommt. Schließlich mahlen die Mühlen in Deutschland gerne besonders laaaaaangsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (7. August 2008)

ich finds echt so arm, 
immer alles auf die biker zu schieben! wenn ich auf dem trail unterwegs bin kommen mir 100x mehr wanderer mit wanderschuhen mit dicken stollen und spitzen walkingstöcken entgegen als biker!
dass die die natur kaputter machen als wir biker interessiert ja keinen, 
weil wandern tut man ja schon seit ein paar tausend jahren und dass  ledersandalen und eschenast mittlerweile durch grobstollige feste stiefel und spitze walking stöcke ausgetauscht wurden ist ja nur bestandteil der evolution...biken nicht!
und wer trampelt denn in die natur rein und reißt äste ab...wanderer, kleine kinder und andere schpackos!
ich will denen ja nicht verbieten da rumzulaufen, aber dann sollen die uns nicht ans bein pissen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. August 2008)

+sixfeetunder+ schrieb:


> ich finds echt so arm,
> immer alles auf die biker zu schieben! wenn ich auf dem trail unterwegs bin kommen mir 100x mehr wanderer mit wanderschuhen mit dicken stollen und spitzen walkingstöcken entgegen als biker!
> dass die die natur kaputter machen als wir biker interessiert ja keinen,
> weil wandern tut man ja schon seit ein paar tausend jahren und dass  ledersandalen und eschenast mittlerweile durch grobstollige feste stiefel und spitze walking stöcke ausgetauscht wurden ist ja nur bestandteil der evolution...biken nicht!
> ...




die stockenten machen ja schließlich überall löcher rein.... das fördert dann ganz besonders die Bodenerosion


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (7. August 2008)

geenau,
und wenn ich mir diese scharen von nordic walkern, oder besser nordic wankern anschaue, dann kann ich mir vorstellen wie der wald wohl nächsten sommer aussieht,
da ist nähmlich jeder weg plötzlich nen halben meter tiefer und doppelt so breit, und irgendwann ist er so groß, dass er gekiest wird, und damit entgültig der natur weggenommen wird!
aber dass sich unsere hometrails hier die größtenteils von bikern genutzt werden seit jahren kaum verändern interessiert ja keinen!


----------



## up-n-away (7. August 2008)

Der Satz ist echt die Krönung:
"Im Übrigen sind die Wilden im Wald genau diejenigen, die auch andernorts auffällt: beim Schneesport als Pistenrowdies, als Skater oder BMX-Fahrer in den Betonwüsten der Citys, auf den Ausfallstraßen nächtens durch illegale Autorennen, aber *auch in den Fankurven der Fußballstadien*."


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> ..auch wieder wahr... die befürchtung liegt einfach darin das man ein total ungeeignetes stück hang zugewiesen bekommt und dann schön in die röhre guckt


 

Diese Befürchtung kann ich nicht teilen, denn sein Geld wird der Investor keinem ungeeigneten Stück Hang nachwerfen es sei denn er würde die Hose mit der Kneifzange anziehen.

Ich lese hier auch eine Unzufriedenheit mit dem Verhalten der Wanderer und Spaziergänger heraus. Ich finde da ist was dran und auch die Dutzende von beschlagenen Pferden, die Allsonntags am Fuxi ein Stelldichein haben mitsamt Ihren Damen und Herren Reitern sind nicht wirklich sozial verträglich.

Diese reiten in großen Gruppen ( mehrere Dutzend ) beinahe Querfeldein aber mindestens auf Trails und das eben bei Nässe auch und nehmen die Zerstörung des Untergrundes billigend in Kauf.

Das sind eher die mit den Porsches oder was auch immer, die auch anderen Ortes Zum Kopfschütteln animieren.

Es wird halt immer die Kuh durchs Dorf getrieben, die am Schwächsten ist ( oder die schwächste Lobby hat)

Also ned nur babbeln sondern in die Dimb eintreten, damit die auch mal irgendwann statt 3000 dann  70000 Mitglieder hat und nicht immer wieder von den Wandervögeln wegen des Ungleichgewichtes der Lager aussen vor geschoben wird. 

Ihr wollt Euch wehren gegen Ungerechtigkeit  - dann tut was und redet nicht nur - Bitte im Interesse aller Biker.

Wenn ich höre wie viele Kunden bei den großen Bikeshops wie Hibike und Denfeld alleine gelistet sind stellen sich die Biker im Taunus mit der
Nichtwahrung Ihrer Interessen keine gute Zensur aus., sollten doch eigentlich auch tausende alleine hier im Taunus organisiert sein.


Es gibt im Übrigen wirklich keine Kollektivschuld von Freeridern oder Downhillern, auch bei den CC lern und vor allem bei den Sonntagsfahrern, die Mtbs nicht als Sport sondern als Sonntagsvergnügen bei schönem Wetter mit Kuchen essen am Fuxi sehen gibt es unschöne Vorfälle.
*Bauwerke hingegen werden selten von den Letzteren errichtet und nur hier denke ich liegt der Ansatz in Bericht und Aussage von Zeitungen und Öffentlichkeit*.


Einen Bikepark fänd ich toll und das Sperren von Singletrails unakzeptabel. - in diesem Falle würde ich zivilen Ungehorsam als  Kavaliersdelikt ansehen und diesen praktizieren.

Die bisherige Unkenntniss über die tatsächlichen Verhandlungsstände läßt allerdings viele Vermutungen zu, wie man hier sieht und deshalb sollte man auch mal so langsam von Seiten der Behörden Butter bei die Fische geben und sich outen was denn nun in den Agenden fixiert ist und was eventuell verhandelbar sein wird.

Den Spaß am Biken können wir uns nur erhalten, wenn wir gemeinsam stark sind.

Also rein in die Dimb und somit eine gute Sache besser und stärker machen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## darkdesigner (8. August 2008)

Hallo Tilman (bin sicher Du liest hier mit),

bisher war ich immer der Ansicht Du würdest "für" uns MTB'ler agieren, aber als ich die Bilder von "erlaubten" und "nicht-erlaubten" Wegen sah, hat es mir die Sprache verschlagen. Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?!?

Dagegen ist die 2-Meter Regel ja ein Witz. Wenn ich mich nur noch auf den Waldautobahnen bewegen darf, kann ich das Bike gleich an den Nagel hängen und nur noch Rennrad fahren. 

Wenn eine legaler Bikepark diesen Schwachsinn zu Folge hat, bin ich absolut dagegen. Sollen die Dh'ler und Freerider doch ihren Spaß bekommen, aber wenn das für den Ottonormal-Hardtail-Tourenfahrer zur Folge hat, dass wir nur noch auf breiten Schotterpisten fahren dürfen, dann NEIN!!! Keinen Bikepark im Taunus, Open-Trails für alle!!!

Ich werde garantiert keinen Fuss auf so ne Piste setzten, aber weiterhin meine tausend Trails (alles markierte Wanderwege und nie abseits dieser Wege) fahren. 

Warum sollte die überwiegende Mehrheit zugunsten einer kleinen (und leider oft unvernünftigen) Minderheit auf ihren Spaß verzichten?

Schönen Gruß
dd


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2008)

ich begrüße einen "bikepark", allerdings nur als ergänzung... man kann sich darüber unterhalten, ob und welche pfade für biker gesperrt werden. dann aber auch bitte für reiter, stöckchenschieber und pilzsucher samt hund und kind. und vllt. sollte man einfach mal einen oder besser mehrere der buhmänner zu gesprächen einladen... die gespräche mit tilman waren immer sehr einseitig und nie zielführend... abgesehen davon das nie etwas passiert ist.


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2008)

Ein Gespräch ist auch sicher nicht das, was Tilman den ich hier schon mal kritisch sehe, normalerweise anbietet.
In einer einfach mal selbstsicheren Art erschlägt er jeden Gesprächspartner mit Insiderwissen und beruflicher Inhaltsouveränität, die den Gesprächspartner einfach mit dieser " totschlagen"

Ich finde es eigentlich wichtig, Leute in der Dimb zu haben die die Schnittstellen zu Behörden etc realisieren, die Art der Kommunikation ist aber nur einseitig befriedigend, und informativ gleichgestellt zu sein in einer Kommunikation mit Tilman sollte beinahe jedem Gesprächspartner schwer fallen, zu komplex sind Pragraphen und die Gesamtheit aller Historie , welche Tilman dank seiner langjährigen Tätigkeit mit sich bringt.

Sorry aber die Art der Gespräche, welche Tilman auch bei Dimb Regionalversammlungen anbietet ist zwar unterhaltsam aber befiedigt nur ihn selbst.

Da hat Oldrizzo einfach vollumfänglich recht, daß diese Gespräche nicht zielführend sind.


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (8. August 2008)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Hallo Tilman (bin sicher Du liest hier mit),
> 
> bisher war ich immer der Ansicht Du würdest "für" uns MTB'ler agieren, aber als ich die Bilder von "erlaubten" und "nicht-erlaubten" Wegen sah, hat es mir die Sprache verschlagen. Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?!?
> 
> ...



hey darkdesigner,
was hast du eigentlich für ein problem?
wie war nochmal das motto?
"alle biker sollen an einem strang ziehen" und jetzt fängst du schon an anderen bikern in den champagner zu pissen!
das will ausserdem auch keiner was du da erzählst, 
aber das ist kein grund zu sagen:" wenn ich nicht fahren kann, soll keiner fahren können!"
und man kann kaum behaupten das fr und dh fahrer eine kleine minderheit wären, das ist doch schon lange nicht mehr der fall!!
und von wegen unvernünftig:
wer will denn unbedingt verhandeln? wer ruft denn dazu auf endlich alles zu klären?
und wer sind denn die meisten die auf den trails rumhacken? CC'ler!
und wenn man als freerider oder downhiller nirgendwo mehr fahren kann, ist das doch eine ganz normale reaktion dass man halt anfängt sprünge und trails zu bauen, oder auf solchen rumzufahren!!!
ich mein ich fahr auch manchmal CC und ich weiß dass CC'ler oft keinen meter vernünftiger als Freerider sind!
ich will niemandem verbieten auf den trails rumzufahren, das mach ich ja selber, ob mitm freeridebike oder auf der CC-mühle,
aber man muss sich irgendwie einigen!
guckt mal, bei uns am winterstein gibt es für die reiter eigene wege, für die walking-menschen eigene wege, für spaziergänger eigene wege...nur für biker nicht!
d.h. im klartext: wir müssen trails für biker zugänglich machen,
oder zumindest warnschilder für fußgänger aufstellen, damit die wissen dass hier auch der ein oder andere radfahrer langkommen kann, und wenn sie schon älter sind, oder kleine kinder haben, dann können sie wenn sie wollen halt mal einen anderen weg nehmen!
und andererseits müssen wir eine strecke bauen auf denen sich die big bike fahrer austoben können!
dann ist jeder zufriedengestellt und es herrscht friede-freude-eierkuchen!
aber dazu muss auch jeder mitspielen,
aber wenn jeder glaubt der ganze wald gehört ihm ganz allein, dann kommen wir doch niemal weiter!
greez,
Greg


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also rein in die Dimb und somit eine gute Sache besser und stärker machen.



ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob vereine wie die dimb (oder der, der sich verband nennt) wirklich zur lösung des problems beitragen. nehmen wir mal die sicher gut gemeinte aktion "fair on trails". jeder wanderer, der so ein ding in die hände bekommt, muss doch zwangsläufig denken, dass die masse der biker offensichtlich eine solche verhaltensbelehrung nötig hat  warum sonst würde ein bikerverein sowas sonst verteilen? aber gut  jeder soll das für sich selbst beurteilen. 

übrigens: schade finde ich, dass es auch in diesem thread nicht lange gedauert hat, bis das übliche wanderer, walker, hundehalter-bashing beginnt. die logik einer argumentaion "wenn es bikeverbote gibt, muss es auch verbote für reiter geben" etc, kann sich mir nicht erschließen. denn was habt ihr davon, wenn dann auch andere nicht mehr das machen dürfen, was IHNEN spaß macht und wichtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (8. August 2008)

powderJO;5012563
übrigens: schade finde ich schrieb:
			
		

> genau das versuch ich zu erklären,
> ich hab im prinzip nix gegen wanderer, solange die mich nicht ankacken,
> und wenn behauptet wird, "die biker machen den wald kaputt"
> dann kann ich nur sagen: "die wanderer aber auch"
> ...


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (8. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> übrigens: schade finde ich, dass es auch in diesem thread nicht lange gedauert hat, bis das übliche wanderer, walker, hundehalter-bashing beginnt. die logik einer argumentaion "wenn es bikeverbote gibt, muss es auch verbote für reiter geben" etc, kann sich mir nicht erschließen. denn was habt ihr davon, wenn dann auch andere nicht mehr das machen dürfen, was IHNEN spaß macht und wichtig ist.



genau das versuch ich zu erklären,
ich hab im prinzip nix gegen wanderer, solange die mich nicht ankacken,
und wenn behauptet wird, "die biker machen den wald kaputt"
dann kann ich nur sagen: "die wanderer aber auch"
aber wir müssen es schafen alle zusammen den wald zu benutzen, ohne uns gegenseitig auf die füße zu treten!
und dazu brauchen wir einen bikepark, um die abwärts gerichtete fraktion von den omis und opis fernzuhalten,
und wir müssen das mit den trails regeln, am intelligentesten wäre es wohl einfach überall infoschilder aufzuhängen, dass hier auch biker langkommen!
weil wenn wir sagen: das ist für biker, das für fußgänger,
dann kommt wieder großes geschrei, neee, das war mein lieblingstrail, da fahr ich trotzdem drauf, und neee das war doch so een scheener wech!

achja: kann ich hier beiträge von mir löschen?
weil ja irgendwie gerade hier was doppelt gemoppelt ist!


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob vereine wie die dimb (oder der, der sich verband nennt) wirklich zur lÃ¶sung des problems beitragen. nehmen wir mal die sicher gut gemeinte aktion "fair on trails". jeder wanderer, der so ein ding in die hÃ¤nde bekommt, muss doch zwangslÃ¤ufig denken, dass die masse der biker offensichtlich eine solche verhaltensbelehrung nÃ¶tig hat â warum sonst wÃ¼rde ein bikerverein sowas sonst verteilen? aber gut â jeder soll das fÃ¼r sich selbst beurteilen.
> 
> Ã¼brigens: schade finde ich, dass es auch in diesem thread nicht lange gedauert hat, bis das Ã¼bliche wanderer, walker, hundehalter-bashing beginnowdert. die logik einer argumentaion "wenn es bikeverbote gibt, muss es auch verbote fÃ¼r reiter geben" etc, kann sich mir nicht erschlieÃen. denn was habt ihr davon, wenn dann auch andere nicht mehr das machen dÃ¼rfen, was IHNEN spaÃ macht und wichtig ist.


 
Hallo PowderJo; 
Falls ich mit meinem kurzen Abspann Ã¼ber das Reiten am Fuxtanz etc zu der erwÃ¤hnten Stimmungsmache beiÂ´getragen habe tut es mir leid, dies war eigentlich nur dazu angetan um darauf aufmerksam zu machen, daÃ ein Pferd wenig Schaden, viele Pferde aber viel Schaden insbesondere bei nassem Untergrund anrichten. 
Hier haben wir durchaus eine andere QualitÃ¤t der Bodenverschlechterung als durch andere Waldnutzer.

Was ich aber Dir eigentlich sagen wollte ist folgendes:
Die Mitgliedschaft in der Dimb kostet per Anno weniger als ein Satz BremsbelÃ¤ge und bÃ¼ndelt sicher schon ca 3000 Interessen am sozialvertrÃ¤glichen Biken, hier hast Du also oben besagte Menge an " Mitstreitern" fÃ¼r eine Sache.

Auch hier kann nicht immer Alles nach jedermanns Zufriedenheit sein, _Deine alleinigen WÃ¼nsche jedoch fallen gegen Zehntausende anderer Waldnutzer vollkommen hinten runter und Du wirst gegen WindmÃ¼hlen kÃ¤mpfen, wenn Du Dich nicht organisierst um Deine Interessen zu wahren._



_GruÃ Frank _


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, in der ganzen zeit in der ich im taunus fahre (ca.3 jahre) hab ich erst einmal ärger mir nem ca. 80 jährigen spaziergänger auf nem trail erlebt. der gute hat sich uns in den weg gestellt und wollte das wir nicht in den trail am mamorstein reinfahren. das hatte aber was mit altersstarrsinn zu tun. fuel weiß welche situation ich meine. 
ansonsten hats nie ärger auf trails gegeben, im gegenteil wanderer waren immer interessiert an dem was wir da treiben. dabei hat es keinen unterschied gemacht ob ich als CCler oder als freerider unterwegs war. vorraussetzung ist sicher auch entsprechendes verhalten, wie grüßen, anhalten und auch bedanken.

wo es immer wieder ärger gibt sind die waldautobahnen, da wird mit hoher geschwindigkeit an den fußgängern vorbei gefahren, gerade da sind auch familien mit kindern unterwegs. das sind die stellen die für den ärger mit wanderern und fußgängern sorgen...nicht die trails

das die trails immer so hovergehoben werden und die illegalen bauten, ist wohl in erster linie dem forst zu verdanken. sicher wenns durch die ruhezonen des wildes gebaut wird ist das nicht akzeptabel. wenn aber auf nem eh schon vorhanden singeltrail gefahren wird, juckt das das wild doch nicht, wenn aber ein mtbler es wagen sollte an den trail zwei steine aufeinander zu legen und nen sprung zu bauen ohne den forst vorher zu fragen, dann ist aber was los. 

mal ganz ehrlich das hier ist doch ne profilierungsgeschichten von leuten wie hrn. oberchefförster tilman. zum einen muß ja unter beweis gestellt werden wie unentbehrlich sein job ist, zum anderen scheints ihm spaß zu machen uns zu zeigen wieviel macht er hat und was er doch für ein wichtiges kerlchen ist.


interessant wäre es jetzt mal zu erfahren wer denn wirklich schonmal ärger mit wanderern auf trails hatte? 





@sixfeetunder: den beitrag kannst du selbst löschen, geh in ändern da gibts auch die option zum löschen


----------



## darkdesigner (8. August 2008)

+sixfeetunder+ schrieb:


> hey darkdesigner,
> was hast du eigentlich für ein problem?
> wie war nochmal das motto?
> "alle biker sollen an einem strang ziehen" und jetzt fängst du schon an anderen bikern in den champagner zu pissen!
> ...



Kann Dir sagen was mein Problem ist!

Leute, die illegale Strecken im Wald bauen, Leute die jede Woche mit viel Federweg und Klappspaten im Taunus unterwegs sind, Leute die mit Protektoren und Vollvisierhelm mit 60 Stukkis in einem Abstand von 10cm an Fußgängern ohne Vorwarnung vorbeiknallen. Und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit dem Argument, dass machen die bösen CC'ler doch auch. Klar, Idioten gibts immer, aber genau diese Verhaltensweise hat in den letzten Jahren für soviel Unmut gesorgt. Warum kann man nicht abbremsen, sich mit einem kurzen "Achtung, bitte, danke" Aufmerksamkeit verschaffen? Ist halt Künstlerpech, wenn die Abfahrt so ausgebremst wird. 

Warum schreibst Du was von "_und wenn man als freerider oder downhiller nirgendwo mehr fahren kann, ist das doch eine ganz normale reaktion dass man halt anfängt sprünge und trails zu bauen, oder auf solchen rumzufahren!!!_"?? Es gibt unzählige geniale Trails im Taunus, alles markierte Wege. Auf denen lässt es sich hervoragend fahren und die sind keinesfalls verboten. Bislang zumindest... 

Wenn nun die Folge eines Bikeparks, das Verbot von Trails für alle Biker bedeutet - dann bin ich strikt gegen einen Park. 

Ich fahre seit 1990 MTB im Taunus und erst in den letzten Jahren ist es zu krassen Problemen gekommen. Warum? Weil einige der Meinung sind Sprunghügel an markierte Wanderwege oder mitten im Wald zu bauen, weil die Toleranz von zahlreichen Bikern gegenüber Fußgängern so schlecht ist, weil keine Rücksicht auf Mitmenschen, Natur und Gesetze genommen wird!

Ich möchte mich frei auf allen Wegen im Taunus bewegen dürfen, ohne Einschränkungen. Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht gegen einen Bikepark, eben nur nicht mit dem gleichzeitigen Trailverbot.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

^^ na das ist ja sehr konstruktiv...


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was ich aber Dir eigentlich sagen wollte ist folgendesie Mitgliedschaft in der Dimb kostet per Anno weniger als ein Satz Bremsbeläge und bündelt sicher schon ca 3000 Interessen am sozialverträglichen Biken, hier hast Du also oben besagte Menge an " Mitstreitern" für eine Sache....Du wirst gegen Windmühlen kämpfen, wenn Du Dich nicht organisierst um Deine Interessen zu wahren.[/I]




meines erachtens ist es so, dass durch aktionen wie "fair on trails" etc überhauppt erst ein bewußtsein für ein problem geschaffen wird, welches in der realität eigentlich gar nicht bzw. kaum existiert.

wer ehrlich ist muss doch zugeben, dass die meisten begegnungen mit wanderen, reitern, förstern und jägern völlig unspektakulär ablaufen. man grüßt sich und das war's. konflike - von ein paar einzelfällen abgesehen  gibt es doch in wahrheit kaum. 

jetzt kommt ein verein für biker daher und verteilt tausendfach flyer. inhalt: liebe biker: verhaltet euch fair und respektiert die regeln. logisch, dass da selbst der unvoreingenommenste auf den gedanken kommen muss: wenn ein bikeverein seine klientel SO anspricht, scheint es ja wohl nötig zu sein. schlussfolgerung: biker sind rüpel, die verhaltensregeln brauchen. das setzt sich im kopf fest, kommt der nächste biker vorbei ist er dann halt ein rüpel. und schon ahben wir einen konflikt.

sinnvoll sind die aktionen wie fair on trails etc. imho also eher nicht. außer eben für vereine und verbände wie die dimb oder den örtlichen wandererverein selbst. denn die brauchen den konflikt. weil es ohne konflikte ja gar nix zu tun gäbe. gibt es keinen, schürt man ihn eben. 

aber: ich betone, dass es sich um meine persönliche ansicht handelt. ich respektiere jeden, der das anders sieht und sich innerhalb solcher vereine engagiert. ich würde mir allerdings überlegen, ob nicht ein verein, in dem alle interessen vertreten sind nicht mehr für ein friedliches und verständnisvolles miteinander tun kann, als die vertreter reiner einzelinteressen. es soll ja auch vereine geben, in denen wanderer, alpinisten, biker, kletterer, kanuten und und und vertreten sind ....


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Leute, die illegale Strecken im Wald bauen, Leute die jede Woche mit viel Federweg und Klappspaten im Taunus unterwegs sind, Leute die mit Protektoren und Vollvisierhelm mit 60 Stukkis in einem Abstand von 10cm an Fußgängern ohne Vorwarnung vorbeiknallen.
> 
> .



erst warst Du nur ein Egoist  jetzt bist Du auch noch ein Egoist mit null Ahnung.


Ach, ich habe noch etwas vergessen! Für Leute wie dich fordere ich ein Tempolimit von 25 km/h auf WABs


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> auch nichts halte ich davon, die fraktionen gegeneinander auszuspielen â wer genau liest (die artikel der fr und die pdfs), stellt fest, dass dies ganz subtil versucht wird. auf der einen seite die braven cc'ler, auf der anderen die bÃ¶sen rowdys, die es auch bergab richtig krachen lassen. ich kann nur hoffen, dass die biker nicht so blÃ¶d sind, auf dieses spielchen einzugehen.


:





			
				hopi schrieb:
			
		

> erst warst Du nur ein Egoist  jetzt bist Du auch noch ein Egoist mit null Ahnung.





			
				sixfeetunder schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer will denn unbedingt verhandeln? wer ruft denn dazu auf endlich alles zu klÃ¤ren?und wer sind denn die meisten die auf den trails rumhacken? CC'ler! und wenn man als freerider oder downhiller nirgendwo mehr fahren...





			
				darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> ...Leute, die illegale Strecken im Wald bauen, Leute die jede Woche mit viel Federweg und Klappspaten im Taunus unterwegs sind, Leute die mit Protektoren und Vollvisierhelm mit 60 Stukkis in einem Abstand von 10cm an FuÃgÃ¤ngern ohne Vorwarnung vorbeiknallen....




q e d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Vllt. wäre es hilfreich, wenn in diesem Thread mal jemand, der mit den momentanen Entwicklungen wirklich vertraut ist, Stellung nehmen würde. Andererseits bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob ein Forum wie dieses wirklich nur die richtige Plattform für derartige Diskussionen ist.

Gemäß dem, was ich über Dritte mitbekommen habe, ist die Lage momentan ernster, als viele vllt. annehmen mögen:

Die Forstämter laufen seit ein paar Monaten massivst Sturm gegen die Mountain Biker.

Auslöser ist diesmal aber nicht primär der Konflikt Wanderer/Biker/Reiter. Diesmal sind es anscheinend primär die vielen illegalen Bauten, die wohl an diversen Stellen im Taunus wie Pilze aus dem Boden spriessen. Ein Beispiel hierfür ist z.b. die Downhill am Feldberg, die permanent weiter ausgebaut wird/wurde und wo sich ja inzwischen mehrere parallele Lines befinden, für deren Ausbau tlw. schon junge, gesunde Bäume gefällt worden sein sollen. Die ganze Sache scheint jedenfalls aus Sicht der Forstämter einfach überhand zu nehmen. Ich habe selbst habe auch schon an verschiedensten Stellen im Taunus mit Erstaunen derartige Bauten entdeckt. 

Die Forstämter haben jedenfalls wohl damit gedroht, ihrerseits die Duldung des Trail-Fahrens im Taunus zu beenden und die 2m-Regel zu forcieren, falls das mit den illegalen Bauten nicht aufhört, resp. die bestehenden illegalen Bauten nicht beseitigt werden. Hierbei wurde seitens der Forstämter wohl auch schon in Aussicht gestellt, ggf. auf Trails Kontrolleure auf MTBs einzusetzen, die dann ggü. Bikern, die selbige befahren, Sanktionen in Form von Geldstrafen ("Knöllchen") verhängen. Man kann sich ausrechnen, dass das natürlich dann primär am Wochenende und auf den bekannten Trails im Hochtaunusgebiet passieren würde.

Hinweis in eigener Sache: Ich stehe in keiner Verbindung zu den Forstämtern und bin auch kein Mitglied der DIMB oder einer anderen ähnlichen Vereinigung.


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> die Downhill am Feldberg, die permanent weiter ausgebaut wird/wurde und wo sich ja inzwischen mehrere parallele Lines befinden, für deren Ausbau tlw. schon junge, gesunde Bäume gefällt worden sein sollen. .



Also richtig ist, das dort zu viel gebaut wird! Falsch ist das dort Bäume gefällt wurden.

Was ich in der letzten Diskussion zu dem Thema schon erwähnte, ist die Tatsache, dass sie verbieten können so viel sie wollen! Die Leute werden sich nicht daran halten. Um das zu wissen reicht ein Blick in die Regionen in denen ein Trailverbot herrscht. Wenn ein Spot zu heiß wird, bauen die einen neuen und das Spiel geht immer so weiter.

Wenn die Forstämter schlau wären! Sollten sie sich mal ansehen wie FFM mit seinem Drogenproblem umgeht. Die Tatik der 80 - 90er die Abhängigen zu vertreiben brachte genau das Gegenteil. 
Die Lösung ist halt immer, dass ich etwas mit dem Problem machen muss, als zu versuchen das Problem nur durch Verbote zu vertreiben.


----------



## whitesummer (8. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> meines erachtens ist es so, dass durch aktionen wie "fair on trails" etc überhauppt erst ein bewußtsein für ein problem geschaffen wird, welches in der realität eigentlich gar nicht bzw. kaum existiert.



Das trifft wohl eher auf Dich zu. Oder wer beschwört hier andauernt Probleme hoch, daß es zu Einschränkungen im Taunus mit der Erschliessung eines Bikeparks kommen wird. 
Es gibt bisher dazu keinerlei Anhaltspunkte ( der Flyer ist wohl schon älter und auch sicher nicht Gegenstand irgendwelcher Gespräche  bezüglich des vielleicht kommenden Bikeparkes ), oder laufen schon Verhandlungen über die Du genau bescheid weisst ? Natürlich sind nicht alle Kompromisse hinzunehmen, aber bis jetzt gibt es ja keine. 
Den von Dir gennanten Wunschverein, der alle Interessen vertritt, wird es wohl nie geben. Das liegt wohl in der Natur der Dinge, das jedem seine Nase erstmal am Nächsten ist, gelle...


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2008)

whitesummer schrieb:


> Den von Dir gennanten Wunschverein, der alle Interessen vertritt, wird es wohl nie geben. Das liegt wohl in der Natur der Dinge, das jedem seine Nase erstmal am Nächsten ist, gelle...



in unserem verein arbeiten skifahrer, snowboarder, biker und "sogar" stöckchenschieber zusammen... ich vermute, dass sogar mehrere der 500 mitglieder öfter wandern, so wie ich es auch tue.


ein gravity-biker, wanderer, familienmensch.... q.e.d.!

ps: habe auch eine säge und eine axt, damit halten wir trails nicht nur für biker, sondern auch für wanderer frei!


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (8. August 2008)

ich kann oldrizzo nur bestätigen, bin nähmlich im selben verein,
wir haben da jetzt eine mtb-abteilung gegründed und das läuft wie am schnürchen,
wir kriegen den vereinseigenen bus um gemeinsame fahrten in den bikepark (meistens willingen) zu unternehemn, und das ist schon sehr praktisch, vor allem für jemanden wie mich, der sonst keine mittel hat dahin zu kommen!!!!
und vor allem versuchen wir mit dem großen verein im rücken eine eigene strecke am winterstein zu kriegen! und ich glaub das die aussichten nicht so ganz schlecht sind!

ich hab auch so die erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten leute die ich so im wald treffe, 
dem biken positiv gegenüber stehen! auch die älteren herren freuen sich, vorrausgesetzt man grüßt schön, dann freuen die sich immer, dass die buben auf ihrem radl unterwegs sind!
ich glaube also dass die bikerhasser nur eine minderheit sind,
teilweise das forstamt, der BUND und noch ein paar abgedrehte spanacken die das ganze nicht verstehen!

gruß,
Greg


----------



## whitesummer (8. August 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> in unserem verein arbeiten skifahrer, snowboarder, biker und "sogar" stöckchenschieber zusammen... ich vermute, dass sogar mehrere der 500 mitglieder öfter wandern, so wie ich es auch tue.
> 
> 
> ein gravity-biker, wanderer, familienmensch.... q.e.d.!
> ...




Lasse mich gerne überzeugen. Wie heisst Ihr denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (8. August 2008)

Was ich leider immer wieder in Foren feststellen muss, ist dass enige dringend ein Dialektik bzw. Disputations Seminar gebrauchen könnten. 

Zudem könnte auch der Autor Alexander Kraft ein bisschen Nachhilfe in Sachen professioneller Journalismus vertragen. Jemand der so nievaulos argumentiert (übrigens Niveau ist keine Creme) bzw. sich in diesem Umfang der Polemik bedient, sollte vom Chefredaktuer vor die Tür gesetzt werden (ausser er arbeitet bei der Bild). 

Damit meine ich _"Im Übrigen sind die Wilden im Wald genau diejenigen, die auch andernorts auffällt: beim Schneesport als Pistenrowdies, als Skater oder BMX-Fahrer in den Betonwüsten der Citys, auf den Ausfallstraßen nächtens durch illegale Autorennen, aber auch in den Fankurven der Fußballstadien."_ 

Dieser Satz trägt wieder zum besseren Verständnis des Problems bei, noch hilft er bei der Problemlösung. Im Gegensatz, es ist ein wohlplatzierter Angriff auf andere Gruppen, in denen leider ebenfalls zu extremen Randerscheinungen kommt und heitzt die Diskussion nur noch unnötig mehr auf. Mal ehrlich...

Zum eigentlichen Problem. 

Wenn die von wahltho beschriebene Lage tatsächlich so ist, dann ist es echt nicht gut. Denn früher oder später wird irgendwas beschlossen, so sind die Ämter nun mal. Welche Interessen sich da durchsetzen, das werden wir sehen. Doch häufig sind das der Ämter.

Ich persönlich kenne die angesprochenen Trails und bin auch der Meinung, dass die illegalen Bauten zu weit gehen. Von daher habe ich auch ein Verständnis für das Verhalten der Forstämter. In Konsequenz bringen sie leider alle Mountainbiker in Schwierigkeiten. Dies sollte von der entsprechenden Fraktion mal ernsthaft überdacht werden. 

An dieser Stelle muss ich auch noch etwas zum Thema CCler vs. FRer loswerden. Als ich neulich auf "dem Trail" unterwegs war, wurde ich von hochschiebenden FRer harsch angewiesen, ich möge bitte Platz für den ankommenden FRer schaffen. Ich habe entgegengebracht, der Fahrer könnte ja auch das Tempo reduzieren und sich selber freundlich aufmerksam machen, dass er von oben kommt und ich Platz für ihn machen möchte (denn der Kollege, der ankamm machte überhaupt keine Anstallten irgendwas zu unternehmen, um mich zu warnen; weder Tempo raus noch irgendwelche Rufe). Daraufhin bekamm ich eine Antwort, dass dies eine Strecke für eine etwas andere Disziplin sei und ich soll doch selber aufpassen, wo ich fahre. Und als ich sagte, der Wald sei doch für alle da, bekamm ich singemäß eine Antwort, genau, doch der Weg sei für FRer und nicht für CCler. Hmm...man sieht, bereits hier gibt es Anspruchsdenken und Rücksichtslosigkeit auf andere Interessen. (p. s. ich bin natürlich zur Seite gegangen und habe de Run des FRer nicht behindert)

Abschließend möchte ich sagen, dass ich bisher keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit Wanderen/Reitern hatte (fahre seit 2005 im Taunus). Zudem kann ich mir meine Touren (WABs+Trails) im Taunus nicht mehr wegdenken. Einschärnkungen, welcher Art auch immer, wären für mich ein erheblicher Verlust.


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2008)

whitesummer schrieb:


> Oder wer beschwört hier andauernt Probleme hoch, daß es zu Einschränkungen im Taunus mit der Erschliessung eines Bikeparks kommen wird.



ich beschwör hier gar nix hoch  im übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass du meinen post wirklich verstanden hast - ansonsten würdest du nicht schreiben, was du schreibst. 

was den verein angeht: schau zum beispiel mal nach dem dav.


----------



## Ted77 (8. August 2008)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Kann Dir sagen was mein Problem ist!
> 
> Leute, die illegale Strecken im Wald bauen, Leute die jede Woche mit viel Federweg und Klappspaten im Taunus unterwegs sind, Leute die mit Protektoren und Vollvisierhelm mit 60 Stukkis in einem Abstand von 10cm an Fußgängern ohne Vorwarnung vorbeiknallen.




Tja und eben fällt die Maske....

Mir gehen GRUNDSÄTZLICH Leute auf die Eier die mit 60 Km/h an Fußgängern ohne Vorwarnung vorbeiknallen..

Egal ob mit FF Helm Mützchen oder watweisichaufmkopp

Mir scheint das Problem liegt ganz wo anders

Keywords: Intoleranz, Spießbürgertum, NEID usw

Find ich klasse das es so Leute wie dich gibt..so kann ich weiterhin eine ganz spezielle Meinung zu Leuten haben welche in Lycra rumfahren, Gels fressen und sogar zum Bäcker im pseudo Merida Racedress fahren ( obwohl nur 500 m entfernt),cleat - klackernd überall rumwatscheln, und 120mm Federweg für absolut ausreichend halten..

Du siehst jeder kann sich auskotzen.. nur gehört das nicht hier hin..

Jeder findet seine Sparte des Radsports am schönsten ( und sogar am richtigsten)... soll ja auch so sein...

.. aber das war bisher der "Objektivste" Beitrag in diesem Fred..

vielleicht sollten wir Freerider oder Downhiller auch mal anfangen auszupacken " wo UNSER Problem liegt"


... glaubst Du im Ernst das alle Radfahrer im Taunus dann NUR NOCH im Bikepark fahren dürfen... etwas übertrieben deine Ängste...


Dann liegt die Verwaltung vom Hochtaunuskreis aufm Rücken und lachen sich den A***** ab wie wir uns hier selbstzerfleischen..


----------



## whitesummer (8. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich beschwör hier gar nix hoch  im übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass du meinen post wirklich verstanden hast - ansonsten würdest du nicht schreiben, was du schreibst.
> 
> was den verein angeht: schau zum beispiel mal nach dem dav.





Naja, das beruht wohl auf Gegenseitigkeit. 
Damit ist dann wohl gut. Vielleicht klappt das Verständnis ja beim nächsten Thema besser bei uns zwo.


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2008)

Leider ist die Schilderung von Sägenfürst Wahltho ziemlich genau treffend und da ist die Unfähigkeit unser gemeinsames Interesse an einem Wald, der für uns Alle was bietet zu kanalisieren und konstruktiv zu vertreten.
Über diese kleinkarierte Streiterei unter Bikern wird man sicher große Genugtuung im Fortsamt fühlen frei nach der Devise : Divide et impera

Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also richtig ist, das dort zu viel gebaut wird! Falsch ist das dort Bäume gefällt wurden.



Mir wurde berichtet, dass das Forstamt dies aber moniert habe.

M.E. ist davon auszugehen, dass es in absehbarer Zeit eine konzertierte Abbauaktion geben wird und davon würde dann die Downhill als zentraler Streitpunkt wohl nicht verschont sein.

Wie gesagt: Ich berichte hier nur das, was ich von Dritten erfahren habe! Ich selbst bin an der ganzen Sache in keinster Weise beteiligt!

Als Trail-Fan, der fast täglich im Taunus unterwegs ist, würden aber Sanktionen gegen das Befahren von Trails im Taunus durch die Forstämter die Ausübung meines Sportes für mich nicht gerade entspannter gestalten.


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

Thomas, ich meinte auch nicht dich mit dem verbessern, sondern die Info die Du bekommen hast. 

Aber das gab es  alles schon im Taunus   DH cleaning 
Sie lernen einfach nix dazu  beide Seiten, sowohl die dort bauen (das man es nicht übertreiben sollte) und der Forst das sie mit Druck nix erreichen werden. Ist aber auch egal, ausser dem Road-Gap waren die meisten Sprünge eh nix.


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2008)

Habe soeben die Mountainbike 09 08 aufgeschlagen und wurde sofort wieder mit einem so gearteten Thema konfrontiert.
Resümierend schließt der 4 seitige Apell an faires Miteinander mit Folgendem :

Zitat: Dass Biker und Wanderer zusammen anstatt gegeneinander arbeiten können, zeigt das Beispiel Südtirol, wo das Bike Competence Center alle Parteien für ein ganzheitliches Konzept in den einzelnen Reginonen an einen Tisch bringt.
Und in den USA schult die International Mountain Bicycling Association
Fortsarbeiter im Trail bauen

Deutschland ist dagegen für Mountainbiker immer noch nur ein Land der *begrenzten *Möglichkeiten

Ende Zitat



Mein Gedanke dazu: 

Geht doch, oder??.



..........und jetzt bitte nicht wieder damit kokettieren, daß der in dieser Reportage fotografierte " Rüpel " ein CC - Fahrer war in RM Dress auf einem Vertex Hardtail mit 80 FW und Lycra, denn das ist auch nur journalistischer Aufmacher für besonders aggressiv ein rotes Trikot und eine Canuklackierung.....; der Journalist macht da auch nur seinen Job.

Garniert ist das Ganze übrigens mit einem Trailknigge, der sich eigentlich von selbst versteht, da es dem normalen Umgang entspricht, wa hier gelistet steht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2008)

@ sechsfußdrunter: wäre mir ganz recht, wenn du keine vereinsinternas ausplaudern würdest. noch ist nicht klar, was, wo und ob irgendwann irgendwas bei uns passiert. man soll das fell des bären nicht verkaufen, bevor man den bären hat! merci!

@white: das ist der sciclub bad nauheim e.v., ich vertrete die mtb-abteilung. ab 03.09.2008 findet jeden ersten mittwoch im monat ein offener bikerstammtisch statt. komm doch mal vorbei! das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen. so und jetzt wieder on topic....

ein freund von mir sagte einst so treffend: wer im glashaus sitzt, sollte zum schei55en in den keller gehen. das trifft es ganz gut... 

ich denke die meisten kennen die trail rules, es wird immer welche geben, die sich einen dreck darum kümmern. diese leute kümmern aber auch keine verbote, d.h. des gibt kaum ein mittel, sie davon abzuhalten illegal zu bauen. ob mit oder ohne bikepark. eine eigene strecke und verbote können die situation entspannen, aber wohl nicht klären.


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Über diese kleinkarierte Streiterei unter Bikern wird man sicher große Genugtuung im Fortsamt fühlen frei nach der Devise : Divide et impera



auch du wirst mit deinem hinweis keinen erfolg haben. schau dir alle threads an, die nur im entferntesten was mit dem thema "rücksichtnahme von bikern" zu tun haben und du wirst sehen, dass es immer genau auf diese streiterei rausläuft. 
ich find's unglaubich, zeigt das doch eine verstockt- und verbohrtheit, wie sie genau diese streitklientel gemeinhin eher den "spießigen" wanderen und stöckchenträgern unterstellt.



edit: 
in südtirol (und anderswo) haben sie eben längst erkannt, dass biken ein durchaus gewinnbringender wirtschaftsfaktor für die tourismusindustrie vor ort sein kann. auch haben sie erkannt, dass es nicht mehr nur wanderer oder kletterer gibt, sondern auch bergläufer, freeclimber, cc'ler, dh'ler, freerider, spaziergänger, alpinisten etc. und dass oft genug der eine heute wanderer ist und morgen dann mit dem bike auf dem trail steht. bis sich diese erkenntnisse auch bei uns flächendeckend durchsetzen wird es wohl noch etwas dauern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> auch du wirst mit deinem hinweis keinen erfolg haben. schau dir alle threads an, die nur im entferntesten was mit dem thema "rücksichtnahme von bikern" zu tun haben und du wirst sehen, dass es immer genau auf diese streiterei rausläuft.
> ich find's unglaubich, zeigt das doch eine verstockt- und verbohrtheit, wie sie genau diese streitklientel gemeinhin eher den "spießigen" wanderen und stöckchenträgern unterstellt.
> 
> 
> ...


 

jaja, das Biker - Leben ist was es ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Thomas, ich meinte auch nicht dich mit dem verbessern, sondern die Info die Du bekommen hast.



War bei mir auch überhaupt nicht so angekommen 

Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass sich der Forst sowas aus den Fingern saugt.



Hopi schrieb:


> Sie lernen einfach nix dazu  beide Seiten, sowohl die dort bauen (das man es nicht übertreiben sollte) und der Forst das sie mit Druck nix erreichen werden.



Tja das Problem ist wohl nur, dass die Forstämter diesmal anscheinend die Faxen wirklich so Dicke haben, dass u.U. alle Biker unter den Folgen des übertriebenen Baus, sei es an der Downhill oder sonstwo, leiden müssen 

Vielen ist wahrscheinlich Eines auch nicht klar: Das Biken auf den Trails im Taunus wurde bisher von den Forstämtern lediglich *geduldet*. Es existiert eine rechtliche Handhabe dagegen. Insofern ist sollte es auch eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, im Zweifelsfalle eher noch einen Tick mehr Rücksicht und Zurückhaltung zu üben.

Dass sich dann dort noch Biker untereinander in die Wolle kriegen ist schon


----------



## darkdesigner (8. August 2008)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Kann Dir sagen was mein Problem ist!
> 
> Leute, die illegale Strecken im Wald bauen, Leute die jede Woche mit viel Federweg und Klappspaten im Taunus unterwegs sind, Leute die mit Protektoren und Vollvisierhelm mit 60 Stukkis in einem Abstand von 10cm an Fußgängern ohne Vorwarnung vorbeiknallen. Und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit dem Argument, dass machen die bösen CC'ler doch auch. *Klar, Idioten gibts immer, aber genau diese Verhaltensweise hat in den letzten Jahren für soviel Unmut gesorgt. Warum kann man nicht abbremsen, sich mit einem kurzen "Achtung, bitte, danke" Aufmerksamkeit verschaffen? Ist halt Künstlerpech, wenn die Abfahrt so ausgebremst wird.*



Einfach mal weiterlesen hilft vielleicht auch... 

Ich behaupte doch gar nicht das es nur Dh'ler sind, Idioten gibt es überall! Zugegeben war meine Formulierung pauschalisierend gewählt, aber wer sich angesprochen fühlt... Im übrigen ist es dem Wanderer und Fußgänger ziemlich egal, ob da die CC-Schwuchtel im Lycra mit Gel, ein Hardtailsinglespeedfixed-Reisetaschenrad oder die 20kg-Kampfmaschine mit Fullface vorbei knallt: Für ihn ist es ein verdammter schei$$ Biker und der hat im Wald nix verloren! Und da hilft nun mal nix außer freundlich Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Sonst haut der Typ beim nächsten Radfahrer nen Stock in die Speichen und rastet vollends aus. 

Und was das anscheinend zunehmende Problem der illegalen Baustellen angeht, wer baut sie denn? Irgendwelche gestörten Kiddies? Der Förster? Der Naturpark? Die Presse? Vielleicht Wanderer? WER?? 

Bitte beantwortet doch mal die Frage und wenns nur im Stillen für Euch selbst ist!

Ich glaub auch nicht das es im Interesse der ganzen engagierten Dhler und Freerider sein kann, ein anscheinend fortgeschrittenes Projekt "Bikepark Feldberg" zu gefährden. In ihrem Interesse sollte ein positives Verhältnis zu Behörden und Waldbesitzern (Entscheidungsträgern) sein. Deshalb frage ich mich, warum nicht von deren/eurer Seite dazu beigetragen wird, die illegalen Bauten zu minimieren (verhindern!). Oder ist es Taktik zweiseitig zu fahren? Auf der einen Seite den Bau des Parks auf legaler Seite durch Anträge und Gespräche zu fördern. Und auf der anderen Seite durch ständig wie "Pilze aus dem Boden schießende Bauten" eine Erhöhung des Drucks auszuüben. 

Und nochmal, es ist nix gegen einen Park einzuwenden, aber nicht bei Trailsperrung. Oder sind die zukünftigen Nutzer des Parks so tolerant zu sagen, "ich fahr im park - was die anderen machen ist mir egal"??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> jaja, das Biker - Leben ist was es ist



... hart


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir wurde berichtet, dass das Forstamt dies aber moniert habe.



remember : es ging um die extra gefällten jungbäume

dies stand in der tat in einem großen artikel vor kurzem im höchster kreisblatt. dabei ging es um illegale rampen im wald bei hofheim-diedenbergen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. August 2008)

Immer wieder interessant, was sich innerhalb von kürzester Zeit aus einem Zeitungsartikel und einem Haufen Halbwissen an Gerüchten bildet und was da wieder für alte, verhärtete Klischees zum Vorschein kommen. 



Ein paar Punkte von mir zum eigentlichen Thema:

- Wir, die DIMB, sind nicht glücklich mit dem Zeitungsartikel, da unsere Position hier nur teilweise richtig dargestellt wurde. Dazu wurde eine PM heraus gegeben, die hoffentlich in den nächsten Ausgaben der regionalen Presse zu lesen sein wird.
- Die Gespräche zwischen den verschiedenen Parteien stehen noch ganz am Anfang und wie schon von anderen Leuten hier erwähnt, ist ein Forum nicht der geeignete Ort, um in diesem Stadium schön darüber zu diskutieren. Besonders nicht beim, wie zu erwarten war, wieder aufkeimenden Kleinkrieg der verschiedensten Bike-Gruppen.
- Der Zusammenhang, mit einem Bikepark würde es gleichzeitig zu Trailsperrungen kommen, steht nicht zu Debatte. Vielmehr soll ein Bikepark ein attraktives Angebot an die Biker darstellen, um die momentan zunehmend überlastete Feldberg-Region zu entspannen. Dabei ist allen Beteiligten durchaus klar, daß ein solches Angebot nur dann angenommen wird, wenn es wirklich in jeder Hinsicht (Streckenangebot, Location, Erreichbarkeit) attraktiv ist und möglichst viele Biker anspricht.
- Unser Ziel ist es, die aktuelle Situation zu entspannen und für alle Biker, unabhängig vom Federweg, der Bekleidung oder den sonstigen persönlichen Vorlieben den Taunus weiterhin als weitgehend liberales Bike-Revier zu erhalten. Open Trails gilt für alle!
- Die Hauptgründe für die aktuelle Situation sind einerseits die sich in den letzten Jahren sprunghaft vermehrende Zahl von illegalen Bauten und rüchsichtslosem Umgang mit dem Wald und die Veröffentlichung von bisherigen "Geheimtips" und auch gänzlich illegalen Wegen im Internet als Routenpläne oder auch GPS-Download. Vielen Freunden der GPS-Technik ist anscheinend die Verantwortung nicht klar, die sie mit der öffentlichen Bereitstellung von Touren übernehmen.
- Tilman sitzt in diesem Thema etwas unglücklich zwischen seinem beruflichen und seinem DIMB-Stuhl. Diese beiden Stühle lassen sich hier schwer vereinen. Daher wird Tilman uns mit seinem unbestreitbar gigantischen Sachverstand weiterhin beraten, aber in diesem Thema nicht weiter die DIMB repräsentieren. 

Weitere Information zum Stand der Verhandlungen möchte ich hier nicht geben, da die Gespräche wie gesagt erst ganz am Anfang stehen und zweitens die anonymität eines Forums eindeutig nicht der richtige Ort für Diskussionen dieser Art ist. 

MfG Daniel Gronert (3. Vorsitzender DIMB e.V. und Vertreter der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus)



An der ewigen Streiterei wollte ich mich eigentlich nicht beteiligen, aber daß hier bringt mich echt auf die Palme  und möchte ich daher doch kommentieren:


powderJO schrieb:


> sinnvoll sind die aktionen wie fair on trails etc. imho also eher nicht. außer eben für vereine und verbände wie die dimb oder den örtlichen wandererverein selbst. denn die brauchen den konflikt. weil es ohne konflikte ja gar nix zu tun gäbe. gibt es keinen, schürt man ihn eben.


Weißt du, wie recht es mir wäre, wenn es solche Konflikte nicht gäbe und ich statt hier und zu unzähligen anderen Themen Beiträge und Briefe zu tippen, Gespräche zu führen, etc. einfach Biken gehen könnte? Mir und der gesamten DIMB geht es nicht um Profilierung, sondern darum, die Biker endlich in den Wald zu integrieren! Früher oder später wird das passieren, denn man kann eine stetig wachsende Gruppe an Naturnutzern nicht dauerhaft auszusperren versuchen. Das sieht man an Beispielen wie Snowboard oder auch dem Automobil. Wie dieser Weg gegangen wird und wie lang er sein wird, ist sicher ein legaler Diskussionspunkt, aber ich freue mich auf den Tag, an dem ich einfach aufs Bike steigen kann und für andere Leute im Wald kein Stör- oder zumindest Fremdfaktor mehr bin, sondern einfach nur gleichgestellt die Natur auf meine Weise genießen kann. 
Wir alle investieren eine nicht geringe Menge Freizeit in die DIMB und keiner von uns tut das, weil er sich dann als toller Hecht fühlt und an Profil gewinnt. Ich weiß, daß wir uns selten zu dem Thema einig sind, aber den Vorwurf kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!


----------



## fastmike (9. August 2008)

ganz klar,ein bikepark muss her!es führt kein weg dran vorbei,erkläre mich auch freiwillig als betreiber,und natürlich können auch die cc`ler weiter auf den forstwegen cruisen.


----------



## fUEL (9. August 2008)

Eigentlich wollen doch alle nur biken also fassen wir zusammen: 

Es wäre schön bekämen wir nen Bikepark - dafür würde der Forst die wilden Dh Strecken elimieren; der Deal schein o.k

Weitere Aussagen sind bislang *pure Spekulationen*, sollten Singletrails, ohne dass die Gründe in ökologischer Notwendigkeit begründet liegen gesperrt werden, wäre das extrem bedauerlich und eigentlich nicht hinnehmbar aus Sicht der Mehrzahl hier. 

Auf jedenfall sollte man die Sache nicht so hochkochen und vor allem an unser Aller Gemeinsamkeiten denken nämlich den Wunsch einen perfekten Bikepark im Taunus zu haben und möglichst viel Trailspaß für die Zukunft zu erhalten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## DaBot (9. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (9. August 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollen doch alle nur biken also fassen wir zusammen:
> 
> Es wäre schön bekämen wir nen Bikepark - dafür würde der Forst die wilden Dh Strecken elimieren; der Deal schein o.k
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2008)

@Daniel: Danke für die ausführliche und sachliche Stellungnahme zum aktuellen Stand der Thematik aus erster Hand 

Kontinuierliche transparente Information und offene Kommunikation ist m.E. die einzige Möglichkeit, um bzgl. dieses wichtigen Themas Gerüchte, Spekulationen und Unruhe unter den Bikern im Rhein-Main-Gebiet zu vermeiden


----------



## Tilman (20. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. wäre es hilfreich, wenn in diesem Thread mal jemand, der mit den momentanen Entwicklungen wirklich vertraut ist, Stellung nehmen würde. Andererseits bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob ein Forum wie dieses wirklich nur die richtige Plattform für derartige Diskussionen ist.



Nur um zwei Dinge klarzustellen:

Der BUND hat in der Sache und schon gar nicht im aktuellen Stadium etwas zu sagen, ist also keine Aufregung wert.

Ich könnte, weil mit der Entwicklung auch beruflich unmittelbar vertraut, Stellung nehmen. Da ich aber keine Lust habe, mich von unqualifizierten Leuten als nicht vetrauenswürdig o.ä. (z.B. auch mit dem hirnrissigen Quatsch in Sachen Motorsport) anmachen zu lassen oder mir wohlmöglich von den gleichen Leuten laufende Projekte (von denen ja in der Zeitung dem BUND zum Ärgernis zu lesen ist) ruinieren zu lassen, nehme ich hier keine Stellung. Ich werde mich auch nicht von Eigentümern betroffener Flächen ansch... lassen, was aber passieren würde, wenn ich ihre Dinge schon jetzt öffentlich verhackstückte.

Insoweit ist dieses Forum wirklich nicht die richtige Plattform für die einschlägige Diskussion.


----------



## Tilman (20. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> udiskussion mit kluge eingestiegen. ich halte ihn nicht für glaubwürdig. dabei bleibe ich. nd zu guter letzt: ich bin in einem anderen thread schon mal in eine wer einerseits motorsportinteressen vertritt und da umweltverträglichkeit bescheinigt und sich andererseits an dingen wie dem oben verlinkten pdf beteiligt (wenn er es nicht ist, entschuldige ich mich vorab) kann nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden.



Dann nimm mich eben nicht ernst, das ist mir gerade so wichtig, als wenn in Moskau ein Mülleimer umfällt.


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (20. August 2008)

naja,
evtl müsstest du auch was machen dass man dich ernstnehmen kann,
weil ehrlichgesagt fand ich die radwege aktion auch ziemlich daneben!


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2008)

Ich würde sagen, wir lassen hier mal die beleidigungen und warten ab was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (21. August 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht glaube, dass die Zukunft etwas in Richtung Bikepark Hochtaunus bringen wird - heute Abend treff ich mich mit dem Verfasser der Artikel zur Gegendarstellung.

Zur Begründung: Seit 5 Jahren stehen wir mit diversen offiziellen Stellen in Kontakt um wenigstens eine Vereinsstrecke zu bekommen (angeleitet und unterstützt übrigens von Herrn Kluge) - alles verläuft im Sand und wird nicht weitergegeben, bzw verschwindet in der Ablage "P", weil der Schwager vom Referenten im Amt beim Wanderverein Taunus im Vorstand sitzt und keinen Bock auf MTBler hat...

Ich geh fahren - so oder so, meinen Sport lass ich mir nicht versauen.


----------



## DaBot (21. August 2008)

Und auf welchem Wege wird dann der aktuelle Stand bekannt gegeben?


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2008)

Tilman schrieb:


> Dann nimm mich eben nicht ernst, das ist mir gerade so wichtig, als wenn in Moskau ein Mülleimer umfällt.



wenn du ernst genommen werden willst, leiste einen qualifizierten beitrag oder lass es. diese ewigen "ich könnte wenn ich wollte, bin aber gerade beleidigt und will deshalb aber nicht"-aussagen interessieren keinen und bringen auch die sache nicht weiter.

edit: nicht hirnrissig fände ich es übrigens, wenn du mal was zu dem hier verlinkten pdf (beispiele wegbenutzung) sagen würdest. warst du daran beteiligt oder nicht?


----------



## Sven76 (21. August 2008)

Ach herrje, da fäll meine Davos MTB-Hüttentour wegen Krankheit des Guides aus und ich suche nach "Trails" und "Taunus" um für's WE mal ein paar neue Strecken zu suchen, und dann finde ich den Threat hier.

Ich finde, wir sollten alle mit mehr Toleranz an die Sache gehen. Im Juni war ich in Coloradi und Utah biken, die Amis gehen da viel lockerer ran: Biker, Reiter, Wanderer, sogar Quad und Enduros auf den Wegen und alles total Entspannt. Interessensgruppen pflegen die Wegen, Firmen und Privatleute sponsorn einen Trail.

Auf den wirklich technischen Trails im Taunus gibt es kaum Konflikte, da sind zu wenig Wanderer und die staunen eher, dass man da jetzt wirklich unterfährt. Was auffällt ist aber, dass die Wege immer ausgefahrener werden, "keep single-track single" sollte hier für jeden Biker gelten, nicht den Weg künstlich verbreitern und Kurven begradigen. Das nimmt den Spaß am Trail (Weiße Mauer ist heute so z.B. recht einfach, dem ein oder andere Trail am Altkönig blüht das auch wenn's so weitergeht). Technische Schwierigkeiten sollten im Interesse aller erhalten bleiben, muß ja nicht jeder überall fahren (können).

Ach, ich dachte auch in Hessen hätten wir die Regel, dass auf naturfesten Wegen (unabhängig von der breite) Biken erlaubt ist. Wo liegt dann die Handhabe des Forst, auf "Wanderwegen" gegen Biker vorzugehen? Vielleicht kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Daniel?!

Fände es schade, wenn unser Sport in die "Illegalität" abdriftet. Würde mich aber auch nicht hindern, weiter Trails zu fahren. Ganz klar jedoch, die Feldberg-Downhillstrecke geht nicht. Anfangs - vor 1 Jahr - war das recht klein und zierlich, kaum zu sehen von den FAB aus, mittlerweile ist das Ding eine Autobahn geworden und schneidet tief in die querenden FAB ein. Führt auch durch ein Wildrückzugsgebiet, das macht keine Freunde. Aber trotzdem, man muss ein Ventil für die Interessen der Downhiller / Freerider / Enduristen finden (ohne CC, Marathon, Tour und was weiß ich was es noch alles gibt auszuschließen), und das kann nicht Winterberg oder Villingen sein.


----------



## Konaschaf (22. August 2008)

Moin, ich hatte ja versprochen hier mal mitzuteilen was so bei dem Termin mit Herrn Kraft (Mitverfasser der Artikel um die es hier geht) so gesprochen wurde.
Der Termin fand gestern statt, locker bei nem kühlen blonden in Bornheim.

Zuerst mal zum Typ: Sehr nett, locker und kennt sich im Sport gut aus (Nein ich habe kein Geld bekommen und meine Getränke hab ich selbst bezahlt).
Er hat zwar eher im Bereich CC ein sehr fundiertes Fachwissen, kennt sich aber durchaus auch mit der Bergabfraktion aus.
Er ist selber Mountainbiker und kennt die Probleme mit Fussgängern/etc. aus eigener Erfahrung.

Der Satz über den sich hier die meisten aufplustern hat genau erreicht was er sollte  nämlich zu polarisieren und eine Gegenreaktion zu provozieren. Nun mag sich die uncharmante Beschreibung auch auf einige Bergabradsportler projezieren, ich hoffe aber, dass aufgrund des 2,5 Std Gesprächs eine Gegendarstellung erfolgt.

Interessant finde ich nur, dass jeder hier rumkrakeelt Holzbauten im Wald sind das letzte und das darf nicht sein usw aber anscheinend wissen hier alle ausser mir wo diese Dinger sind. Auf dem sogenannten Feldi-Trail gibts definitiv keine solchen Bauten und wenn jemand Shores oder Holzsprünge sieht, die Ihn stören muss er es mit sich selbst vereinbaren ob er diese stehen lässt oder nicht  aber motzen und wegsehen hilft nicht.
Auch lustig finde ich, das ca. 70% der Motzer mit den Worten der Trail geht gar nicht  viel zu breit und erst die Boden-Errosion...gar nicht auszudenken Sonntags selbst auf dem Trail anzutreffen sind...das erklärt sich für mich schon aus Aussagen, die den Trail ziemlich gut beschreiben.
Übrigens (at) Sven76: der Feldi-Trail geht garantiert nicht durch ein Wild-Erholungs/Rückzugsgebiet, dieses ist zwar nebenan, aber die Voraussetzung dafür ist 1. eine Beschilderung (gibt es) und 2. dichter Baumwuchs (gibt es)  das gibt es beides in der Nähe des Trails (etwa 10m rechts davon, weiß ich obwohl ich den Trail natürlich noch nie gesehen habe).

Zurück zum Thema: Ich denke und hoffe, dass das ganze gestern etwas in Richtung Legalisierung und vor allem zur Toleranz beiträgt, da ich Ihm Probleme mit den anderen Waldnutzern und Argumente für eine Kanalisierung unter sozialen, Naturmäßigen und nicht zuletzt wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten erklärt habe. Alexander Kraft sagte mir zu, dass er seine Kontakte nutzen möchte um diese Vorschläge an Stellen weiterzuleiten die bis jetzt nicht erreicht wurden und somit die Diskussion 1. öffentlich machen und 2. offizielle Stellen einbeziehen die tatsächlich das beschriebene Bild einer asozialen Randgruppe im Kopf haben wenn Sie Downhill/Freeride hören 3. dann ist es an uns das Bild zu ersetzen  ich hoffe, dass die Vorarbeit von derPress gemacht wird und eine Gesprächsbereitschaft bringt.

Abschliessend: Das hier geschriebene ist meine Meinung und ich hab mich im Namen von Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V. mit Herrn Alexander Kraft getroffen und ihm unsere Sicht der Dinge erklärt, dabei aber für alle gesprochen die den Berg(ab)radsport lieben  explizit aber für diejenigen, die den Sport Ernst nehmen und keinen Mist mit und im Wald machen.

So und nun viel Spass beim Zerpflücken und wie immer gilt:
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann Sie behalten und Umtausch oder Rückgabe iss nicht...


Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Sven76 (22. August 2008)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Übrigens (at) Sven76: der Feldi-Trail geht garantiert nicht durch ein Wild-Erholungs/Rückzugsgebiet, dieses ist zwar nebenan, aber die Voraussetzung dafür ist 1. eine Beschilderung (gibt es) und 2. dichter Baumwuchs (gibt es)  das gibt es beides in der Nähe des Trails (etwa 10m rechts davon, weiß ich obwohl ich den Trail natürlich noch nie gesehen habe).



OK, die Info Wildrückzugsgebiet kam von einem DIMB-Vertreter, seitdem bin ich den Trail nicht mehr gefahren, davor hab ich ihn mir durchaus ab und an mal angeschaut. Früher war das Ding ja auch kaum zu erkennen, jetzt gibt es schon fast Rinnen auf den Querwegen, so lenkt man natürlich die Aufmerksamkeit auf diesen Trail...


----------



## Konaschaf (22. August 2008)

War auch nicht persönlich gemeint...Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!
Aber solche falschen Infos werden gerne aufgegriffen.


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn du ernst genommen werden willst, leiste einen qualifizierten beitrag oder lass es. diese ewigen "ich könnte wenn ich wollte, bin aber gerade beleidigt und will deshalb aber nicht"-aussagen interessieren keinen und bringen auch die sache nicht weiter.
> 
> edit: nicht hirnrissig fände ich es übrigens, wenn du mal was zu dem hier verlinkten pdf (beispiele wegbenutzung) sagen würdest. warst du daran beteiligt oder nicht?


 

Warum stänkerst Du eigentlich unaufhörlich Jeden hier an?
Das kommt nicht wirklich gut rüber und ist nicht gerade zielorientiert, was belegt, daß es Dir eigentlich nur um das Ablassen von Unfreundlichkeiten geht, nicht aber um ergebnisorientierte Diskussion.


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Warum stänkerst Du eigentlich unaufhörlich Jeden hier an?



tue ich das? zu meinen aussagen hinsichtlich kluge stehe ich voll und ganz. imho kann aber da von "anstänkern" keine rede sein. warum ich ihn nicht ernst nehme, habe ich begründet. er hätte inhaltlich auf meine kritik eingehen können, hat er aber nicht. er hat selbst zu dem hier verlinkten pdf keine stellung bezogen. stattdessen kam mal wieder nichts vom ihm ausser inhaltsleerem blabla. 

auch zur aussage die ich hinsichtlich der aktion "fair on trails" gemacht habe stehe ich  ich halte sie für kontraproduktiv. wenn sich ob dieser kritik jemand angestänkert fühlt  sorry.


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2008)

Meine Großmutter wußte schon:

Der Ton macht die Musik.

Ich willl hier auch nicht Irgendjemanden in seiner Meinungsfreiheit angreifen, sondern würde mir im Sinne der Sache wünschen , daß Kritik nicht so weit geht, daß man beleidigend wird.

Ich bitte auch zu bedenken, daß TK beruflich involviert ist und somit nicht von einem Interessenkonflikt verschont bleibt, so er sich hier überhaupt äussert.
Niemand ist mit allem was hier geschrieben vollumfänglich zufrieden, aber so sachen wie Hirnrissig etc. sollte man nicht zuordnen/ unterstellen, denn es ist einfach nicht passend.

Also wenn Dir irgendwas an den Trails im Taunus liegt dann provuziere nicht einfach nur drauf los sondern zeig bei den Problembewältigungen mal Kreativität im konstruktiven Sinne.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (25. August 2008)

ich bin mir sicher, nichts beleidigendes geschrieben zu haben. 



fUEL schrieb:


> ..., aber so sachen wie Hirnrissig etc. sollte man nicht zuordnen/ unterstellen, denn es ist einfach nicht passend.



"hirnrissiger quatsch" war das, was kluge benutzt hat. darauf habe ich mich bezogen  explizit ohne ihm das gleiche vorzuwerfen. du solltest also den zweifelsohne richtigen satz "der ton macht die musik" an ihn richten und nicht an mich.


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher, nichts beleidigendes geschrieben zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> "hirnrissiger quatsch" war das, was kluge benutzt hat. darauf habe ich mich bezogen â explizit ohne ihm das gleiche vorzuwerfen. du solltest also den zweifelsohne richtigen satz "der ton macht die musik" an ihn richten und nicht an mich.


 
wenn Du schreibst: nicht hirnrissig fÃ¤nd ich Ã¼brigens .....impliziert es evtl., daÃ, was der Autor den Du so ansprichst tut von Dir evtl.als "hirnrissig" angesehen wird.


----------

